# Topshot, Traditional Hold Or Side Hold Shooter



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

*File Name*: TopShot, traditional hold or side hold shooter
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 31 Aug 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Designed to be held in the upright position, but can be held comfortably in the side shooting style as well.

Click here to download this file


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Woooo! That's a looker, Bill. Makes me want to kill an alien! Or just see one outside of the mirror...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know I very much appreciate you giving us these designs. I love them. Thanks for sharing these designs.Any time you post one i got to make it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Over the last couple of years this design has been one of our most common "off list" requests... So we are going to have this plus about 10 other designs worked up for injection molding...

In doing that there's several steps that had to be accomplished first...

Proper masters had to be made, 3D modeling and scanning, correcting small blemishes and so forth... then molds and stuff having to be made and so on...

BUT, in doing the 3D work, our engineers also make 3D .pdfs of each piece to allow easy manipulation on a normal computer without a bunch of CAD program viewers installed...

So just for fun, the link below is a copy of the first 3D PDF our guys sent me of the TopShot... it should help those who would like to kind of see it in full 3D to work on it easier.

Just click on the slingshot in the picture and you can manipulate it "in space"!

http://www.pocketpredator.com/Topshot.pdf


----------

